# Concerns about debri in eyes?



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

Getting my first horse trailer this weekend. I've borrowed one for the last 2 summers and my free loaner is not as available anymore. I'm so excited. When we trailer my daughter's horse, we give her hay in her hay bag. My daughter now is paranoid about stuff getting in her eyes, especially since one of her eyes is prone to watering due to an old injury. She thinks we should get a fly mask for traveling. It seems a little silly, but it kind of makes sense, especially when the windows and vents are open? (Won't drive with the windows open unless there is a screen/bars to keep her head in.)


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

What kind of trailer is it? If it is an open stock trailer and if the mare has sensative eyes, I don't think a fly mask is a silly idea at all. If it is closed and she will be facing a 'wall' though, or can duck her head to block anything flying in such as dirt, I don't think she will necessarily _need_ one...


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

Endiku said:


> What kind of trailer is it? If it is an open stock trailer and if the mare has sensative eyes, I don't think a fly mask is a silly idea at all. If it is closed and she will be facing a 'wall' though, or can duck her head to block anything flying in such as dirt, I don't think she will necessarily _need_ one...


It is a Classic with drop down windows, and bars. On hot days she will be able to have the window open, but not stick her head out. I swear my daughter's children will live in a bubble! She sure adores this horse and worries about her well being, to the point of being extreme. It's better than the opposite though. I'll go get her a cheap fly mask for traveling. Let my kid sleep at night.:wink:


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I would we have been having nasty winds lately and on too of my guy having an ear I jury still healing all 6 have had their fly masks on. I don't think it's a silly idea, ill do it if I end up with an open trailer or when the windows are left open just to be safe.


----------



## sparks879 (Apr 14, 2013)

I always put a fly mask on my horse if we are using a stock trailer, or any trailer that has some sort of opening near the horses faces.
It may seem silly initially, but its not so silly if your horse gets something in its eyes.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Fowl Play said:


> Getting my first horse trailer this weekend. I've borrowed one for the last 2 summers and my free loaner is not as available anymore. I'm so excited. When we trailer my daughter's horse, we give her hay in her hay bag. My daughter now is paranoid about stuff getting in her eyes, especially since one of her eyes is prone to watering due to an old injury. She thinks we should get a fly mask for traveling. It seems a little silly, but it kind of makes sense, especially when the windows and vents are open? (Won't drive with the windows open unless there is a screen/bars to keep her head in.)


 Your daughter is wise and you should listen to her. Why would you think that is silly? I think it is silly not to be concerned about it.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I dont trailer with fly mask. My farriers dont even like to trim with the fly mask on.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

We haul in a stock trailer and have never had an issue, not to say something couldn't happen. But honestly there's typically not as much wind whipping around in the trailer as you might think. I've ridden in trailers, it's not bad at all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

We haul with shaving on top of the rubber mats. And all windows down (screens and bars up). There is some movement so we use fly masks. Beats eye washing.
Just make sure the horse is used to them prior to hauling. If the horse has never had one, put it on at least for a few minutes before loading.
I understand your daughter! : )


----------



## OleBean (Dec 30, 2012)

Get the mask!!


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Fly masks are cheap. Think of it as a huge return on investment when it comes to peace of mind for your daughter and household harmony.  I don't haul with one, but I understand why people do and their concerns aren't unreasonable.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

get a cheap fly mask, very cheap insurance.


----------

